# I am not sure if I am porting in the right place...



## amatuerkid (Dec 9, 2012)

I am an amateur photographer, looking to get an entry level mirror less camera, what do you guys think about the Nikon 1 J2? Please respond! Thanks!


----------



## amatuerkid (Dec 9, 2012)

Posting*


----------



## TheKenTurner (Dec 9, 2012)

amatuerkid said:
			
		

> I am an amateur photographer, looking to get an entry level mirror less camera, what do you guys think about the Nikon 1 J2? Please respond! Thanks!



What do you plan on using the camera for, and what's your budget? Why do you want mirror less

-Ken Turner


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2012)

Right now, those are being DISCOUNT priced quite heavily. I seem them at Target for like $350 these days. I went to Thom Hogan's site devoted exclusively to mirrorless cameras,

Welcome to sans Mirror | Sans Mirror ? mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan      and found out a bit about various models of *milc's*. I dunno...


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2012)

I've moved this to the *Camera Forum section's*, *Mirrorless Cameras* forum.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 9, 2012)

I picked up an Olympus EPL1 new-in-the-box for $140, use it with legacy lenses with adapters from Ebay. Prices on the older models -like 2 years old- drop fast. Cameta Camera has a lot of close-outs, worth checking. If you want to use legacy lenses, "Crop Factor" is important. 

The Nikon uses a relatively small sensor. You can pick up cheaper "C-Mount" lenses for it. which will not cover the frame of a Nex or micro-43, but will cover the Nikon. Yiu can get some interesting lenses, like a 12mm F1.4 for cheap.


----------

